# RAF West Raynham. In the Snow!



## Black Shuck (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok this is a return visit to maybe one of the Best Preserved RAF Bases of it stype in Norfolk, oh sod it, Maybe in England! I had a message from my explorer friend Manof2Worlds that Most Haunted are basing their next Live Event from the Base, so with plenty of Haste we decided to Document it again before the place becomes reduced to a Ruin. I was a bit dubious as to what we would find, expecting the Area to be Locked down like Mad because of the visit of the Fake Ghost Hunters , so it was a nice suprise to find loads of the Base still intact and ripe for an explore. The Pics, visit with M02W and the Explorer Boy. Also Yaz9!.

 This Gym was a Highlight fo the explore fo me..











 Central Heating Tower, apparently!

















 This the Original Control Tower, Access was very difficult!

 Now I must get this Right! Rapier Missile Training Dome!?

 Type C Hangar, these are Gargantuan!













 The Parachute Hut!



 Murals in the Sports and Social Club!..































 Station Headquarters















 A lovely Old Telephone Exchange


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jan 1, 2010)

Second to last pic shows an orb. 

M


----------



## 9-volt-thunder (Jan 1, 2010)

this site looks good its a shame it will be spoiled,


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 1, 2010)

Hats off, thats awesome! 
Things have really changed since I went there. "Misseur, with these derelict sports halls you are really spoiling us" etc. 
Love it!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 1, 2010)

ThenewMendoza said:


> Second to last pic shows an orb.
> 
> M



Ha ha, nice one Mendo!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 1, 2010)

UrbanX said:


> Hats off, thats awesome!
> Things have really changed since I went there. "Misseur, with these derelict sports halls you are really spoiling us" etc.
> Love it!



Thanks Urban, it was a wicked explore.


----------



## cgull123 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice to see you got round the rest of this place. Did you get in the newer tower and decontamination bunkers? Shame if it gets trashed as its not smashed or graffed yet...cheers.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 1, 2010)

No I didnt C Gull. I am built like a Brick Shit house and couldnt make it over the Fence!. I did however have a shocking experience on another type of Fence.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 1, 2010)

Fab pics and report, Shucky. Especially love the first control tower and the sillouette photos.
Nice one.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 1, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Fab pics and report, Shucky. Especially love the first control tower and the sillouette photos.
> Nice one.



Thanks a lot Foxy, I absolutely love this Airfirld, just a pity M.H are going there.


----------



## Flexible (Jan 1, 2010)

Nicely done mate, even better than your september posting. Great that you returned, as I've become quite interested in this place and I've been reading the many comments of former sevicemen/women who were based at WR, on another website and it seems that pretty much most of them enjoyed their time there. I hope the developers try to keep as many of the buildings intact as possible, from what I gather apparently there are plans to convert the control tower into some sort of museum/visitor centre and also to resurrect the Sports and Social club.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 1, 2010)

I would be nice if they could do something with the newer Control Tower. The Sports and Social Club Im not so sure about as its in a right state!


----------



## Archie's mum (Jan 2, 2010)

Really enjoyed looking at your pics. I was detached there very briefly years ago. It will be ruined after MH visit it. However, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks a lot Archie, Nice to know from someone who actually served there albeit very Briefly. I hope I have done the place justice as its absolutly Magnificent. Its so evocative of an Ex RAF Bombar Command Station. I find these old Airfields Mesmerising and veyr emotional too, thanks for your comments Archie, most appreciated.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 2, 2010)

*West Raynham*



Black Shuck said:


> Thanks a lot Archie, Nice to know from someone who actually served there albeit very Briefly. I hope I have done the place justice as its absolutly Magnificent. Its so evocative of an Ex RAF Bomber Command Station. I find these old Airfields Mesmerising and veyr emotional too, thanks for your comments Archie, most appreciated.


----------



## cgull123 (Jan 2, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> No I didnt C Gull. I am built like a Brick Shit house and couldnt make it over the Fence!. I did however have a shocking experience on another type of Fence.



Haha, its supposed to keep the sheep in, not fry your tackle!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jan 2, 2010)

cgull123 said:


> Haha, its supposed to keep the sheep in, not fry your tackle!



Indeed CGull!!! i took a full Whack on the One eyed Trouser Snake and the left Hand Gonad, much to the Hilarity of my fellow explorers as I crumpled like a House of Cards!, I will never test out an Electric Fence like that, I can tell you! Yow!:arghh:


----------

